# Plastic container bonding



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a little experiment for an above tank wet & dry that involves cutting a small Sterlite Plastic Container that you'd find at a dollar store, in half, removing excess plastic I don't need/want and then rebonding it. The end result I am looking for is a thiiner version of the original. Hope that all made sense :lol:

What should I use to rebond the platic container?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a flood waiting to happen. If I were to try it, I would use fiberglass on the front and back of the seam and hope for the best.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Indeed. I'd keep searching for a container that's already sized for your needs...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

imusuallyuseless said:


> Indeed. I'd keep searching for a container that's already sized for your needs...


 Smart! Sterlite comes in many sizes.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't think fiberglass resin would stick very well.
Polypropylene doesn't glue well. Maybe that old model car cement, I think those models are polypro too??? not really sure tho.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. :thumb:

I know I could build the 'box' from acrylic as I have seen something similar done but wanted to try something different. Oh yes, I have been keeping my eyes open for one that is already that sized but haven't seen one yet. 8)

I just realised I didn't provide the dimensions I was after in my original post - sorry about that.  The approximate 'box' dimensions I'm going for are 12" in length, 8-10" in height and 4" in width.

I did find one container at DG that had the right length and height but was too wide. Standing there scratching my head was what lead to the idea and thus the question :lol:

I'll keep looking for another few weeks and if I still cannot find something suitable then I'll just get some acrylic from Lowes or Home Depot and go that route.

In any case thanks again for looking and the replies.

opcorn: 
D


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Some good news and a question .....

Good news is that I did find a suitable container ... at Walmart in the end :lol: So I plan on having a go at my experiment after Christmas.

Now my question is this:

I want to make a rack system using 55g totes/rubbermaid containers to raise fry in. Thing is, the missus is not too keen on the idea unless I can figure a way to be able to view them other than from the top.

So, is it feasable to make a cut-out on a 55g tote on the side (or an end) and put an acrylic 'window' for viewing the occupants? By the way, the totes would be framed with 2x4's to prevent bowing. If it is possible, would I be correct in having to use Weld-On - which one?

Thanks again for any advice given.
D


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

An old angelfish breeder up in Brooklyn used to have a rack of "tanks" he had made from utility tubs. He had picked up a bunch of them made from fiberglass instead of the more common plastic. He sealed the bottom with a glass square and cut a hole in front for a glass window, also sealed with silicone aquarium sealant. The advantage of a utility tub for this is it is more rigid and usually much flatter than the standard storage container.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Mcdaphnia.

Well I did a Google search for Utility Tubs and the prices sent chills down my spine. I'll check the Home Depot and Lowes next time I'm in there to see what I can find but I have this gut feeling they're going to be too expensive for me to buy also.

D


----------

